# [SOLVED] Playonline, Windows 7 Pro and FFXI Combinational Problems.



## kenny_h2o (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello, So I recently have unboxed my new Alienware M18X Laptop.

I've been waiting for this thing forever, Open it up, it's so nice. And the first and foremost game I play is the first thing I try to put on it.

Here's my problem, When I try to start PlayOnline, I get a message "Playonline has stopped working" And that's it, windows cannot find any solution to the problem nor a cause.

Now, I've had it working to the point when I can udpate it and get it through the 2 - 4 hour download time. Then when I go to hit the FFXI button and launch that to update the game itself. The thing crashes again, sometimes it lags out my computer totally and sometimes it closes immediately. And about one out of every 7 tries or so it starts up fine and runs until I shut it down and try to run it again.

I have up to date drivers for my video cards (2x 2gb 6970's). And when I did a full windows update it looked much more clear and did run again after the problem persisted. But again, once I shut it down to go to the FFXI launcher, error, or even just nothing.

I've been through some things with a friend, but I'm not as computer savy as I thought I was.

Some people are telling me that because it is a Dell that I'm screwed. Some people are telling me that it can be the Alienware thirdparty programs that are on here, Other's have told me that it could be the fact that I'm not running in administrator mode. But I am (Not true administrator -- the hidden one that DELL doesn't seem to think we should be able to access). I do however have the User Access Control set low and off.

Now could this be because of my new laptop and that POL or FFXI jus aren't up to date with this system?

Is it Direct X problem? Some people have told me it could be the fact that I've got a SSD and they don't transfer data the same way a normal HDD does?

I haven't tried any new games just yet, I'm really hoping that since this is an older game that it's just being wonky. 

I've also been told that it could be a system instance that is preventing it to flash to fullscreen.

If anyone could provide me with any further steps or questions to ask myself that would be great. I'm really quite new to this whole Windows 7 thing. And could use some suggestions.

Thanks~


----------



## kenny_h2o (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Playonline, Windows 7 Pro and FFXI Combinational Problems.*

Edit: I have Re-installed the game, from the CD's I have, updated it. Crash.

I have Formatted twice, turned off UAC, Installed, Updated, Crash.
I have tried moving GPU drivers, Update to current (What comes on the system anyway), Crash.
I have tried Installing/buying the new, Abyssea Collectors edition on Steam just recently, and it crashed again.
Formatted just recently again, and trying to install only steam and the collectors edition with no "Playonline" as per suggestion.

I tried a windows update and just selecting everything after a crash, and restarting multiple times. And it did work and then update POL again, and upon hitting the FFXI shortcut to go through and play, Crash again.

So the stage I'm at now, Is fresh format. Installed Steam, Downloading FFXI collectors edition (no POL) and trying to just run the program through Steam alone, as I was told that possibly steam has it's own POL replacement or something that could be conflicting.

Also I was told that maybe disabling Crossfire X could do the job? As Im not sure it's supported. but wouldn't the game still be able to initialize? Or even PlayOnline, which isn't even really the game itself.

Sorry couldn't find the edit button for my post,
And I had just read over the whole section with what I was supposed to try prior to posting.


----------



## Imoq (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Playonline, Windows 7 Pro and FFXI Combinational Problems.*

Hi!

I just got a new Allienware, same specs, same problem as you.

Have you been able to solve it somehow? I hope you can share your fix if you did!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Playonline, Windows 7 Pro and FFXI Combinational Problems.*

Hey Kenny water and welcome to TSF.

Can you start with the error message first off?

Latest AMD 64bit driver for your 6970m*s*
ATI Catalyst

You could go offline with steam if you want to limit the things open while online. I'm not sure how it would work with FF11 but meh.

Steam (top left drop down menu)
go offline

Latest directx 
Download details: DirectX End-User Runtime Web Installer

It also seems that playonline has windows vista/7 compatible only program
FINAL FANTASY XI Official Web Site

Click agree at the bottom of the page and download this. You may have to uninstall the game then install *playonline*, then install FFXI


----------



## kenny_h2o (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Playonline, Windows 7 Pro and FFXI Combinational Problems.*

Ok guys, so I did get the problem fixed. And when I figured outt what it was I was quite upset due to all of the work that I put in to it.

4 possible problems, drivers for video card (ones that came with laptop were up to date and worked fine)

Direct X drivers (mine were up to date and fine)

Run the program as administrator, or change your vista / 7 so that it does it correctly (did that from the start) and run the correct POL install (Vista / 7 version)


The real problem here.... Quitw simply and frustratingly was that FFXI and POL do not support Corssfire X. So uncheck that box, one simple little damn box...and everything works fine ! 

*facepalm*


Kenny


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Yea some games don't have any support for crossfire but its really odd that it din't even start up at all. Have fun gaming!


----------



## Imoq (Jun 13, 2011)

It is great it worked for you!

However, I have the same computer but got an NVidia GeoForce GTX 460M plus the Intel Integrated graphics card.

I already tried to disable use of 3D in NVidia's control panel, but still out of luck.

Only way to make it work is to disable NVidia's videocard in Control Panel, but yeah, then my comptuer only operates with the Intel one


----------



## nxfleetwood (Aug 6, 2011)

I just bought a new Dell N7110 Laptop model number N17R with the Intel HD Chipset and Nvidia built in. I had a lot of problems with trying to run Playonline. I had call and talked to a tech support person and they had told me that they didn't have support for the Intel HD chipset. So I went into the BIOS to attempt to disable the Intel Graphics Driver, little to what I seen that there wasn't an option. I went back online and found out that the Intel HD display and the Nivida chip set work with each other. so I went to disable to the Intel HD chipset through Windows 7 . I had no display at all. So i rebooted system and re-enabled it though safe mode. I had the idea of disabling the Nvidia driver in windows and seen that when I started Playonline it booted and ran. If there is anyone out there at all that knows any other way of being able to run Play Online with both of these chipset drivers please reply. Until then I will have to run the game with the Nvidia driver system on disabled. Thanks for everyones input on this issue =)
Marcus
NeLiX!
Ragnarok Server FFXI


----------

